# All Bolt Ons



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

So far the bolt ons available are

Cold Air Intakes
Stillen Race Pipe
Mufflers
Under-drive pulley
Eibach springs (pro-kit and sportlines)

I've got them all. So now what?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I've e-mailed everybody I find with parts...

Limited Slip differentials
Grills other than the $tillen grill
Struts/Shocks
swaybars
throttle bodies...

And nuthin'. 

Anybody know something I don't?


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I've e-mailed everybody I find with parts...
> 
> Limited Slip differentials
> Grills other than the $tillen grill
> ...


crossdrilled/ slotted rotors


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *crossdrilled/ slotted rotors *


aaaannnnnd then?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

color matchin hoses


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

a bobblehead doll. I just want a real ECU upgrade, not whats currently available.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Coco said:


> *color matchin hoses  *


polished battery tie down bars..


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

a fake antenna


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Stickers. Lots and lots of stickers.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

this started off as a serious thread.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *this started off as a serious thread. *


And I attempted to stay serious as well.. with my cross drilled/slotted rotors but other people led me astray..


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

my bad..

I guess you have all the mods there are as of now. Just gotta wait for the aftermarket manufacturers to get on the ball. Any news on a turbo/supercharger yet?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

You have my apologies Ruben. 

As the proud owner of a 2.5, I'm thinking headers for a bolt on. I pray they find someone to get them out for the 3.5.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *And I attempted to stay serious as well.. with my cross drilled/slotted rotors but other people led me astray..   *


Who you talkin' bout!!??


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Instead of a bolt-on, you can do a solder-on with the Famous and Fabulous Door LED Swap.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Coco, Altim8GA, you guys are now fired.
> 
> Now if DJmelted Ice shows up you guys can hang out. LOL *


see kids, you have to balance it out. Add some humor with some seriousness. Look at my thread...a prime example  I also hear that headers for the 3.5 are in the works.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

If anyone develops headers, I'm not interested. At least with the pre-cats I have SOME chance of passing smog.

**edit** I guess I could add a hi flow CAT onto my race pipe.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *If anyone develops headers, I'm not interested. At least with the pre-cats I have SOME chance of passing smog.
> 
> **edit** I guess I could add a hi flow CAT onto my race pipe. *


Well if Brian Catt's takes me up on my offer, he would design his pipe with a CAT.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

*UDP*

How big of a differnce do you think the UDP make? Honestly.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

When I first put it on, there was a *definite* increase in low end torque. I'm used to it now. Now if I took it off....


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Whats keepin' the UDP off of the 2.5?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

look for the spec V


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwo, do you know if Unorth is the only manufacturer out there? I'll be on the look out....


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I think Alex is working on some, I'll find out.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

UnOrtho is releasing a pulley for the SpecV. Should fit. Alex should have them in about a month. Thanks OhTwo.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *UnOrtho is releasing a pulley for the SpecV. Should fit. Alex should have them in about a month. Thanks OhTwo. *


Hey guys.. I live like 10 minutes from Unorthodox Racing.. I could always go down there and check it out. Nothing beats face to face contact with the manufacturer. Who knows.. maybe they could convince me to get a UDP...


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

howdydoo altimas.net defectors! 

Bolt ons for the 2.5...

CAI (Injen, Hotshot, AEM)
WAI (SWA, Stillen)
Header (Stillen, Hotshot)
Muffler (Stillen)
Catback Exhaust (Mossy)

If you're gonna get a header, go for Hotshot. It may not give you the gains of the Stillen, but you'll have far less headaches. Why? Because the Hotshot header replaces ONLY the header, and not the downpipe where the secondary cat resides on. That's why Stillen will more than likely net you bigger gains... but you'll eventually have to go through the hassle of getting an aftermarket cat once your smog inspection comes up. Plus, after seeing both the Hothsot header and the STillen header in person, the welds and build quality simply look MUCH better on the hotshot.

CAI? I like the Injen more purely for aesthetics... actual performance differences between the three I woudl think are negligible since they're all 3" pipes with almost the same bends.

Catback Exhaust? I would get the Mossy one if Greg didn't plan on making the muffler tip stick out damn near an inch from the bumper just so everyone can see the "Mossy Performance" sticker on top of the tip... I like the tip tucked, not sticking out waiting for haters to step down on it.

Muffler? Don't waste $350 on a muffler... unless you REeEeeEALLY like the way it looks, a muffler alone wont do much in terms of performance.

oh yea... the UDPs for the Spec-V will work...

Also.. you can remove the balance shaft of the QR25DE to free up 9-10whp. Refer to the Performance forum over at B15Sentra.net for complete instructions and more information. It can be done for free, or with a Jim Wolf Technologies kit that sells for $89.

Trav0141 is also near completion of the turbo for the Spec-V... which means it "may" work for our 2.5 Altimas... but since the engine bays are so different, it would require some custom work...

Anyways, that's all I know for now... will keep ya'll updated if I find out more.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Go! Go! Go! They'll prolly be the _only_ ones to convince you of that...


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Greetings to fellow Altimas.net users.....


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

hey there fellow brothern, glad to see you. Good post Thai, time to start dumping some info in here. Do you guys think haveing the TSB's over here will be of any benifit?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah man, lots of people aren't aware of the TSB's. They're very helpful.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Yeah man, lots of people aren't aware of the TSB's. They're very helpful. *


I agree.


----------



## unleaded (Oct 16, 2002)

glad to be on board guys

i think that the TSB's are a good idea - dealers can't argue with those.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

*Welcome to our newest member, tytalian.*


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

hey i be here too, thanks for the invite guys, i feel so wanted


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *hey i be here too, thanks for the invite guys, i feel so wanted  *



Welcome aboard George..


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Some familiar names for altimas.net.
I was known as "edjack" in a former life. 
Since not being able to get emails at altimas.net this may be a nice alternative.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Some familiar names for altimas.net.
> I was known as "edjack" in a former life.
> Since not being able to get emails at altimas.net this may be a nice alternative. *


Works like a charm here...


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

We need a FSTB, I think that's a pretty simple, inexpensive, and effective bolt on.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

rpny said:


> *We need a FSTB, I think that's a pretty simple, inexpensive, and effective bolt on. *


Welcome aboard man.. you going to the meet on Saturday??


----------

